# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Huperzine A - the cheaper galantamine????

## evildoctor

Just came accross this stuff. It was recommended by amazon (where I buy my galantamind).

It sounded like a possible lucid aid in that it boosts memory. SO I checked it out on Wikipedia and read the following. Its way cheaper than galantamine also - 10$ for 120 tabs vs 40$ for 90 galantamind. Anybody try these yet? What do you think ?

*Huperzine A has also attracted the attention of Western medical science. It is currently being investigated as a possible treatment for diseases characterized by neurodegeneration  particularly Alzheimers disease.[2][3] It has been found to be an inhibitor of the enzyme acetylcholinesterase.[4] The structure of the complex of huperzine A with acetylcholinesterase has been solved by X-ray crystallography (PDB code: 1VOT; see the 3D structure).This is the same mechanism of action of pharmaceutical drugs such as galantamine and donepezil used to treat Alzheimer's disease. Huperzine A is also a NMDA receptor antagonist[citation needed] which protects the brain against glutamate induced damage, and it increases nerve growth factor levels.[citation needed]

Clinical trials in China have shown that huperzine A is comparably effective to the drugs currently on the market, and may even be a bit safer in terms of side effects.[citation needed]*

----------


## DrTechnical

It's pretty well known that Hup-A + Nicotine has a subjectively similar effect as the G/C combo.

I would try 200 mg H and 7 mg N via a patch. H alone may not give you very good results.

----------


## Fly_by_Night

> It's pretty well known that Hup-A + Nicotine has a subjectively similar effect as the G/C combo.
> 
> 
> I would try 200 mg H and 7 mg N via a patch. H alone may not give you very good results.




Yes, im necroing this post (by the way, why do we have such a thing as "necroing posts", ...if a thread is too old, it should simply be closed. ) But hopefully this post will save someone from *over-dosing* on Huperzine-A. 


I don´t know how many people DrTechnical you have killed, but the 200 mg dose of Huperzine-A you recommend is *1,000* times, yes *ONE THOUSAND times* the recommended daily dose. The recommended daily dose is 200 mcg. That is MICROGRAMS, not MILLIGRAMS. _mcg vs. mg_. No wonder you flunked med school.


Huperzine-A usually comes in capsules of 100 mcg or 200 mcg. So, technically, DrTechnical, you would need to take *1,000* capsules of the typical Hup-A capsule to reach your recommended dose. I guess that's why you have not posted in a while, ,,... you are still too busy popping them pills, ...or you have ODed already and jacked up your ACh receptors into Super Huperzine-A lalaland!!!!

----------


## DrTechnical

Thanks so much for informing me of this error. Yes, mcg. You are correct sir. Whoopsie daisy.  BTW, I'm a PhD in engineering, not a medical doctor. SO take that for what it's worth.

So as you can see I am quite alive. I left Dreamviews after all the interesting people flew the coup and it became a for profit business. Seeker, Moonbeam, PJ. Those were the days.

BTW #2, I see you've had < 30 LDs. I can help you get lucid but I will require payment. You can go to Mortal Mist and Deep Dreaming. I've had well over 2000 documented lucid dreams. I have published papers, a book, various radio and blog interviews, a US patent on lucid dream induction, etc ...

You're either very angry or very jealous. Maybe both? Hard to say?

Good luck with your continued mediocre results.

----------


## shooshtime

With a great deal of experience with both Huperzine A and galantamine, I can say that I have always had far better results with galantamine each time while utilizing the WBTB method.

----------

